# Arrow of Light Ceremony



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

So I've had this kid in Webelos for the past year who is just a super boy. He's got a communication disorder so he comes off a little socially awkward, but he's really smart in his own way and my own little boy just loves him. Anyway, I really like the kid and wanted to do something special for his Arrow of Light ceremony tonight. The Arrow of Light is the highest award a Cub Scout can earn. 

We talked about where the term "scout" came from and what skills a real scout in a native tribe had to have. There was some elk calling going on. We gave the kid a beautiful wooden arrow with an eagle feather hanging from the tip. We talked about how the arrow that isn't straight won't hit its target, and how a boy should live his life with a straight focus like a good arrow. We talked about the lessons we can learn from wildlife and what the cubs can learn from the bobcat, wolf, and bear. 

Overall I think it was a pretty good night. Then I had a surprise in store. I told the boy that if he could pull the chief's bow that he would become the new chief. Of course he couldn't pull the bow. Surprisingly, neither could his father. Then it was my turn.

As many of you know, I recently broke my wrist and haven't been able to shoot. I made the decision that I was going to shoot for the first time tonight for this boy's Arrow of Light Ceremony. I took off the splint the doctor had put on me and I put on a store bought brace. I told the crowd I wasn't sure how well I'd shoot and not to expect too much. Then I pulled back and stuck a bullseye at 50 yards, right across the parking lot, and with a local police officer closely by my side the whole time. 

I felt some mild pain, but I can do it! I figure I'm good for at least one more good shot this weekend if I can get into range. 

OOO°)OO


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice! Congrats, just be sure not to make a hundred practice shots before that time!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool...good on you helping out with the scouts. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

A Toby Keith song comes to mind. 

"I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was."

Thanks for sharing. Cool ceremony and congratulations on the medical miracle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story.

50 yards huh? I'm gonna go whack my wrist with a hammer.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Wouldn't you know it? I had a bush ranged from my blind at exactly 50 yards on opening morning. A buck was just in front of the bush. I sent the arrow right over his back. :roll:


----------

